# Who here has an SO?



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Who here has an SO, what relationship type and ages? Just curious.

I have a serious boyfriend. We were off and on for 2 years and we're getting engaged next year. I'm 23 and he's 25.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

I just got my second girlfriend ever about 2 weeks ago. I'm 25 and she's 22. Relationship type? New.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

Nope, but I've had a few in the past.

I actually think serious relationships are a burden and a potential depressing episode waiting to happen _(because most of the time they don't last, and if they do it's mainly because someone in the relationship is being the passive pushover who accepts anything thats done to him/her in the name of "love")_


----------



## UniversalPolymath (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah, we've been together for six years. I'm twenty-two (for three more days), she's twenty-one.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Married. Four years. It's pretty serious.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

thegoodtimes said:


> We were off and on for 2 years and we're getting engaged next year.


Sorry I'm honestly just curious - if you both know you're getting engaged aren't you technically...engaged? :sus

Though to answer your question, yes. 9 years. I'm 26, he's 27.


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

I've been with my boyfriend (on-and-off) for the past 4 years. I'm 23 and he's 27. It's very serious minus the speed-bumps we've encountered. Marriage is a possibility but I'm not really interested in it right now.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

thegoodtimes said:


> Who here has an SO, what relationship type and ages? Just curious.


I do.

We've been dating for 4 years, since we were 18. Now we're 22.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

been with my bf for almost six years (will be six years in november). we're both 27. though we're headed for splitsville in the near future.....


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

4 months now...I'm 27, she's 21. Dating at the moment. Getting serious though.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i'm trying to figure out what SO stands for..


fff nevermind, urban dictionary helps!


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

I've been in a relationship for 3 years. We got together at 19 (we're 22 now) and it was the first relationship for both of us. We've lived together during term-time at uni for the past 2 years now, and it still feels wonderful to be with someone I actually feel comfortable around. I never thought I'd be cut-out for a relationship (not to mention, didn't think anyone would ever want to be in one with me), but miracles apparently do happen!


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

This thread is depressing for many of us.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Its the kind where, if anyone in her country found out, she'd be in trouble.

Yes, she has some sort of strings back home.

But what can I do ? she came onto me, and I accepted. 

I guess even God has sarcasm. I prayed for a relationship, and I got one. An incomplete one, but one nontheless.
>shakes head<


----------



## SeeMeWhenImInvisible (Apr 3, 2011)

we've been dating about a month and a half. it's long distance. wont see him again until november. he will be 16 by then, while im already 16. things were perfect, we just hit a rough spot though. i hope i can forgive him =/


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

Yes, she's at the end of my right arm and she's 46 like me. We've never been apart for 46 yrs. And she's a master between the sheets.:b


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

9 months and serious. I'm 21 and he's 22. Semi-long distance though: for the first four months we were in the same place, the next four months we were two hours apart, now we're 1 1/2 hours apart, and in another 3 months we'll be 5 hours apart


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't know. I am kind of wary about calling her an S.O. just yet but I've known her from around the beginning of this year and we have a proper romance going. Just letting it take its course rather than trying to declare anything official. It's been fun so far. I'm 29, she turned 28 last week.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

met on sas! first relationship for both!


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

No, I don't have a relationship, and never have, and spent the past week listening to my sister tell me I'm abnormal and how I'm "really old" to be in this situation.



> This thread is depressing for many of us.


THIS.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

....wishing for one:love.... does that count? :b


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes. I met my boyfriend here on SAS. We started messaging back and forth months ago, and became friends. Then we met in person a few weeks ago and started dating soon after. He's 31 and I'm 29. He only lives a couple of hours away from me. I'm driving down to see him again tomorrow. :boogie


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

It appears most people meet on SAS, maybe we should just focus on that instead of anxiety support.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

lanzman said:


> Yes, she's at the end of my right arm and she's 46 like me. We've never been apart for 46 yrs. And she's a master between the sheets.:b


I knew a girl like that once. She was my first and my last - Rosie Palms. :teeth I kid.


----------



## littlemoth (Jan 19, 2011)

We're both 18 and have been together for 10 months. It's pretty serious.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I've been dating my boyfriend for 3 years. Above all we're best friends so I guess our relationship type could best be described as "comfortable." There's no awkwardness or anything because we've known each other for so long. Even if we fight/disagree about something we're usually over it within an hour or two.


----------



## Onigiri (Aug 3, 2010)

bwidger85 said:


> I knew a girl like that once. She was my first and my last - Rosie Palms. :teeth I kid.


LOL!!!! Thanks for giving me a good laugh.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I've been dating my boyfriend for about 2 months now. I'm 21 and he's 23.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm going thru a divorce, after 17 yrs with her.

I'm seeing someone else now, but not sure if we "fit". We're both a mess. She's actually in a drug rehab right now.

I'm debating whether or not I should visit her tomorrow. God I miss her. I want to see her. I really, really miss her. She's amazing, but I'm not sure if we belong together sometimes. But I miss her. But we fight a lot. Sometimes I think we're not good for each other. Did I mention that I miss her?


----------



## zer0small (Oct 19, 2011)

rdrr said:


> It appears most people meet on SAS, maybe we should just focus on that instead of anxiety support.


It's an ideal, isn't it? I was thinking about if there was a section purely for dating endeavors. Ehh? EHH???
No, i'm probably just crazy.
Though it is very nice to see that people have met on here  
And for the rest of us?


----------

